# Petland Tortoise



## WallieTheTortoise (Aug 19, 2011)

So I go to this Petland that's in my neighborhood at least once a week to look at their fishies and supplies for my pets. I went this Tuesday and noticed that they had this tortoise in the back(they keep all the reptiles in a separate room where you can't go into unless someone's there with you). I strained my neck to see the little tort....and i couldn't believe my eyes. It looked like it had pretty bad MBD....it kinda looks like this one but not as bad http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/7289/webdiet21.jpg 
The shell was curved upward and smaller than it should be, and it had a really long beak....i think they had that tort for a while. I feel so bad for the little guy....but i don't think i can afford another tort...

*sigh*

And I hate the fact that all the workers don't know a thing about animals. I asked one woman if she had like a rough ramp that i can use for my TORTOISE to climb up on, and she was like oh you can get this floating dock...I was like, "I said tortoise". She said, "Yeah, they can use this". WTF?


----------



## Shelly (Aug 19, 2011)

Give them a bad review on Yelp.com


----------



## Laura (Aug 19, 2011)

is this the typical petland that sells all breeds of puppies? Puppy Mill puppies... 
there was one here locally.. didnt last a year.. now the shelter is seeing dogs turned in with biting issues...never spent time with mom and siblings to learn they are a dog... 
at least the shop owner refused to carry reptiles.. he didnt know enough about them so would not carry them...


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2011)

You can report them to animal control...they are forced to go and investigate your cruelty to animal report.....you can also report to the local newspaper....


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 20, 2011)

First off, you need to ask to go back and see the animal. Then ask questions. For all we know this animal was returned to them and they are not to blame for it's condition. Then you may want to consider further action, but first always talk with the folks. Find out the animal's history and give advise if housing is wrong. See if they change for the good of the animal.


----------

